# Upcoming:



## TheJolt (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a thread allowing budding authors to tell the forum what they're working on and what will be coming soon.

I'll start the ball rolling

*Working on:*

The Shi-vas stories.

*Coming soon:*

Book 1:

Chapter 1:

++++

Get going!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Now, to make sure that I get this right... basically this is for a 'Hey I am Boc, my works in progress are:
Other upcoming sheot is:'

Correct?


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

I will be writing three more stories that will be related to the one I am writing now and one short story :

Push them back - (IT IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SETTING) I am a bit stuck on this, so I'll start on Rise and Fall.

Templars of Steel - it will mainly revolve around Darius when he was just a scout, how he raised a rebellion against the government and the largely corrupted population of a hive. Ventory will also be featured, alongside some other Malbredan regiments.

Rise and fall - This will tell the story of Lukas Vogatyn, the father of Ventory. He will drive a Warlord in the 'nid swarm and save the ToS chapter's geneseed, but will die in the ensuing explosion as the Warlords' reactors went critical.

Mirra, mirra - a short telling about an Warboss who kills a Bloodthirster. Mirra, mirra on da wall, who's da biggest and baddest of dem all? (Is completed now, all are welcome to read and enjoy it.)

The last one is called Love can bloom, it will tell how Lukas met Angela, a SoB who had been mugged and severly injured. He took care of her, and escaped the thugs who were after her to finish what they started. (Also finished, the link is in the signature)


----------

